
Watching an Airbus A380 Roll Through a Tiny French Village - indus
https://thepointsguy.com/2016/10/airbus-a380-convoy-to-tls/
======
DrScump
This was reminiscent of the NASA Space Shuttle _Endeavour_ being towed through
the streets of L.A. in 2012:

[https://www.space.com/18052-space-shuttle-endeavour-
toyota-t...](https://www.space.com/18052-space-shuttle-endeavour-toyota-truck-
tow.html)

